# Pflanzenfilter



## rolf007 (3. Okt. 2007)

Hallo erstmal.
Da ich im kommenden Jahr vorhabe, meinen Teich zu vergrößern, habe ich dazu eine Frage : Wie größ müsste ein Pflanzenfilter neben dem Teich sein, um den Koiteich 7,5m x 3,5 m x 1,5 m zu filtern. Ich habe eine Unterwasserpumpe, die das Wasser in einen noch zu besorgenden mechanischen Filter pumpt. Dann soll dieses Teichwasser über einen Wasserlauf in den Pflanzenfilter laufen und dort zum Teich, entgegengesetzt von der Pumpe, zurückfliesen. Das Volumen des Teiches beträgt ca. 30 m³.
Wie soll ich den Pflanzenfilter aufbauen ? (m², Tiefe gesamt, Höhe des Kieses, Wasserstandhöhe, Pflanzenart, usw.)
Wer kann mir für diese Planung Tipps geben? Noch zur Ergänzung, ich habe vor, in den Koiteich eine Pflanzzone von ca. 3m² einzubauen von 40-60cm tiefe für Koirobuste Pflanze.


----------



## Digicat (3. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter*

Servus Rolf

Hier kannst über Pflanzfilter was nachlesen.

Das wird all deine Fragen beantworten, wennst aber trotzdem noch Fragen hast, nur her damit.

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## rolf007 (3. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter*

Hallo Helmut, erstmal Dank für den Hinweis, habe mir alles genau durchgelesen. Alles Klaro


----------



## Digicat (3. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter*

Servus Rolf

Gern geschehen  

Wie gesagt, wenn noch Fragen auftauchen, her damit.

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Michael H (9. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter*

Hallo

Suche gerade alles zum Thema Pflanzenfilter . Nun bin ich hier gelandet , doch leider Funkt der Link im 2 Beitrag nicht mehr . 

Die Foren suche funkt auch nicht richtig , ich gebe Pflanzenfilter ein und es kommen die Aktuellen Themen


----------



## troll20 (9. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter*

Hallo Michael,

probier mal den Link https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/search.php?searchid=1416899&pp=25

Ansonsten das Suchwort: Pflanzfilter 
da gibt es ca 40 Treffer auch mit älteren Beiträgen.

LG René


----------



## Michael H (9. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter*

Das mit der suche klappt nicht bei mir , Technic halt . Kommt nur dieser Thread und danach die Aktuellen die im Moment laufen , keine Ahnung warum 

Der Link funkt auch wieder nicht , kommt bei mir ........


Ihre Suchanfrage erzielte keine Treffer. Bitte versuchen Sie es mit anderen Suchbegriffen.

Such mich halt dann mal weiter durch das Forum


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (9. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter*

Komisch, Michael

ist bei mir auch so... 
Vielleicht bringt der Suchbegriff zu viele Treffer?

Aber erstmal was verstehst Du unter Pflanzenfilter?
So einen Wasser gefüllten Graben mit Pflanzen nach NG oder mit Substrat gefüllt, so das kein Wasser zu sehen ist und Pflanzen drauf = Bodenfilter?

Sind nämlich zwei verschiedene Dinge, wie ich auch erst hier im Forum gelernt habe 

Wenn es in Richtung Bodenfilter geht, kannst du gerne mal bei mir schauen...
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/2

oder auch dieser Artikel ist sehr interessant: http://www.koi-gehlhaar.de/koi/cms/index.php?id=988

Viele Grüße, Knut


----------



## Michael H (9. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter*

Hallo Knut

Das Pflanzen / Bodenfilter zwei Verschiedene Sachen sind hab ich auch erst gestern Nacht feststellen dürfen.
Suche nun was in die Richtung Pflanzenfilter . Graben mit Wasser , Steine , Substrat , Split , usw , Pflanzen drauf und das Wasser ist zu Sehn .

Das was du da gebaut hast , ist auch schön wäre aber nichts für meine Planung , obwohl ja der Bodenfilter besser sein soll ( hab ich gelesen )

Hab da mal ein Bild gefunden , ich will die 1 Version bauen ...


----------



## RKurzhals (10. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter*

Hallo Michael,
mit Version 1 wirst Du schon nicht unglücklich werden . Hast Du die Möglichkeit, den Auslauf etwas anders zu gestalten? 
Bei Deiner Teichgröße ist ein wohl unterirdischer Einlauf weniger sinnvoll. Zumindest war das bei mir so, da die Fläche recht klein ist (etwa 7 m²). ich denke, dass ein teilweise unterirdischer Durchfluss die Leistung deutlich verbessert. Bei mir läuft viel Wasser "oberirdisch" durch den Filter, aber nicht alles. Beim meinem Teichbau siehst Du ein paar Bilder.


----------



## karlethecat (10. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter*

Hallo zusammen, 

lest euch mal das http://www.koi.lu/Public/koilu/Bodenfilter.pdf hier durch. 
Nun kann jeder selbst entscheiden was er macht ... vor allem welches "Substrat" er nimmt (Steine würde ich da schon mal nicht dazu zählen).


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (10. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter*

Hallo Michael

Dann ist dies vielleicht interessant für dich:
http://www.gartenteich-schwimmteich.de/html/gartenteich-filter-teichfilter.html

Hallo Marc, dein Artikel ist identisch mit dem in meinem Link von gestern und wirklich sehr hilfreich 

Viele Grüße,

Knut


----------



## Michael H (10. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter*

Hallo

@Rolf
Sehr Schön aber nicht das was ich suche/mir im Kopf herumgeht.
Du hast och Mülleimer als Filter , gute entscheidung ...

@ Marc 
danke für den Link , hatte ich schon aber leider halt ein Bodenfilter

@Knut 
Ja , das geht schon in die richtige Richtung .

Da ich ja sowieso Vergrößern will nächstes Frühjahr , möchte ich gleich einen Pflanzenfilter mit einplanen . Klau einfach mal wieder ein Bild hier aus dem Forum , damit ihr seht was mir Vorschwebt


----------



## karlethecat (10. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter*

Hallo Michael, 

was soll denn deiner Meinung nach ein Pflanzenfilter sein bzw. machen? 
Für mich ist das ein Bereich in dem einfach nur Pflanzen wachsen, einen größeren Einfluss auf Abbauprozesse etc. hat der "herkömmliche" Pflanzenfilter ja nicht. Aber es muss jeder selbst wissen was er tut ... 

Wenn ich dein eingefügtes Bild anschaue, da wäre doch mit dem richtigen Substrat ein prima Bodenfilter machbar.


----------



## Michael H (10. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter*

ich hab da bedenken wegen den Rohren im Boden , will nicht immer alles Rausreißen wenn da mal was Verstopft ist .Beim Pflanzfilter hab ich die Probleme nicht , würde die Rinne ( wie auch immer man das nennen will ) mit Großen Kiesel Steinen und dadrück mit Split befüllen und da dann reichlich Planzen rein . Sozusagen keine Schwachstelle im System da das Wasser ja oben läuft .
Bodenfilter alles schön und gut und natürlich besser fürs Wasser . Nur ide unterirdischen Rohre gefallen mir da nicht .

Hoffe ihr Kapiert was ich will :drunk


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (10. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter*

Hallo Michael

Wie das nach ein paar Jahren aussieht, kann ich nicht sagen, aber für mich haben die Vorteile eines richtigen Bodenfilters überwogen.

Aber für jeden gibt es natürlich gute Gründe für die eigene Entscheidung.

Vielleicht hilft dir dies noch weiter:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/38260/?q=Bodenfilter

Und die Umsetzung ist dann auch beschrieben: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/114

Viele Grüße,

Knut


----------



## Michael H (10. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter*

Die Links sind Aufschlußreich . Wenn ich seh was da Holger gebaut hat , Gefällt mir das schon mal . 
Nun les ich aber im anderen Link , das ein Pflanzen Filter sozusagen fürn Arsch ist .


> der wohl größte Kappes an der ganzen Geschichte ist der mehr als deutlich widerlegbare Glauben, dass alleine bereits Pflanzen eine messbare Reduktion von Stickstoffverbindungen und Phosphor bewirken. Einzig eine Algenplage vermag es eine quantitativ messbare Veränderung herbeizuführen. Und das Wachstumspotential und die Vermehrungsrate von Algen übertreffen die der höheren Pflanzen um Lichtjahre.
> 
> Bei den üblichen täglichen Futtermengen benötigt man substratlose "Pflanzenfilter" in Fußballfeldgröße um einen tatsächlichen Nutzen daraus ziehen zu können. Einige wenige Quadratmeter sind in Sachen Reinigungsleistung so etwas von uneffizient, dass selbst der Placeboeffekt nicht mehr zum tragen kommt. Wie oft düngt man eigentlich Pflanzen und welche Mengen Dünger verwendet man dazu? Wenn ich Pflanzen täglich mit mehr Nährstoffen versorge als diese verwerten können, wachsen diese dann zu Giganten heran? Wie hoch ist wohl der Stickstoffgehalt von Pflanzenmasse?
> 
> ...



Nun hab ich zumindest wieder ne andere Variante gesehn , mit einem Fehlboden wo die der Schmotter absetzen kann und man ihn von da leicht ablassen / absaugen kann .


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (10. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter*



Michael H schrieb:


> Nun les ich aber im anderen Link , das ein Pflanzen Filter sozusagen fürn Arsch ist .



Deshalb hab ich einen Bodenfilter gebaut


----------



## karlethecat (10. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter*

... darum hatte ich ja geschrieben die PDF "durchlesen" und nicht nur die Bilder anschauen 
Ich kann meinen BF übrigens spülen per Bodenablauf ... damit wird sicherlich nicht der gesamte Modder rauskommen, aber mit guter Vorfilterung möchte ich ja erst gar nicht viel reinlassen.


----------



## Michael H (10. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter*

Ich hab gelesen und Bilder angeschaut

Muß mir nun was überlegen wie ich das mache wegen Spülen usw .
Wollte eigendlich den Teich vergrößern , dann richtige Tiefe reinbringen dann neben den Teich noch ienen Graben machen von 30 cm tiefe und gut ist . Alles mit einer Folie , so in entwa wie auf dem Bild was ich eingestellt hab .
Mach mal ne Zeichnung heut Abend das ihr seh was in meinem Kopf so Abgeht...:schizo


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (10. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter*

Hallo Michael

Ich hab auch lange geschwankt und wollte zuerst nach NG einen Pflanzengraben bauen.
Aber je mehr ich gelesen habe, um so mehr habe ich meine Zweifel gehabt (auch wenn es genug Beispiele gibt nach denen das nach NG auch funktionieren soll)

Aber dann habe ich mich für den Bodenfilter entschieden.
Ob ich den richtig gebaut habe und er mir langfristig Freude macht? 

Vielleicht nimmst du mal hier Kontakt auf?
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/52

Maik hat nach ein paar Jahren seinen Pflanzenfilter gegen einen Bodenfilter ersetzt....

Viel Spaß noch bei der Planung!

Knut


----------



## Michael H (11. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter*

Morsche

Hier mal ein Bild so wie ich es Bauen wollte . Das Thema Wirkungsgrad lassen wir mal aussen vor . Wie wir ja festgestellt haben gleich Null . 
Wäre sozusagen nur schön anzusehn , und im Teich wären halt keine Pflanzen.


----------



## Icke12 (11. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter*

Hallo, hänge gerade am selben Thema.

Bepflanzter Bodenfilter, wie im PDF beschrieben....
Drainage mit Pumpschacht, da hätte ich Bedenken bzgl. Durchwurzellung.
Besser Gitterrost und darunter nicht durchströmter Bereich,mit Pumpenschacht.
Frage: ist hier mit anaeroben Abbauprozessen zu rechnen oder eher mit Gammel ? bzgl. Reinigungsintervall

Substrat ? keine Ahnung ! da scheiden sich wohl die Geister....
Man sollte meinen, das Material mit großer Oberfläche von Vorteil wäre....

Gruss icke


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (11. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter*



Michael H schrieb:


> Morsche
> 
> Hier mal ein Bild so wie ich es Bauen wollte



Schönes Bild Michael 

Hast du schon den Mega Thread von Mitch gelesen?

Der hat zwar jede Menge Pflanzen im Teich, aber auch einen "Anbau"
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/555

Grüße 

Knut


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (11. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter*



Icke12 schrieb:


> Substrat ? keine Ahnung ! da scheiden sich wohl die Geister....



Hallo Icke,

Also ich glaube bei Substrat für einen Bodenfilter gibt es schon große Einigkeit, das Lava oder gebrochener Blähton am besten geeignet ist (Kosten / Nutzen).
Kies macht nur Sinn, wenn man keine Platzlimitierung hat und entsprechend groß und wie eine "Pflanzenkläranlage" baut.
Über "Körnung" wegen der Durchströmung kann man sicher diskutieren, aber bei einem richtigen Bodenfilter ist man ja eher langsam unterwegs. (Ich mit etwa 4000 L/h)

Ein Pflanzenfilter ist wieder was anderes und da würde ich schon sehr bei NG schauen, die haben zumindest da viel Erfahrung und vermutlich einen Grund es so zu bauen.

Ob der Aufwand mit all den Vorrichtungen zum Spülen und Schmutzaustrag sich lohnt? 
Es gab hier einen Bericht von jemanden der seinen Bodenfilter nach zig Jahren ausgeräumt hat und es gab überhaupt keinen Schlamm - alles verarbeitet von den Pflanzen.
Hab ich jetzt nicht so schnell gefunden, hat aber viel zum Thema Bodenfilter geschrieben und das sehr fundiert.

Viele Grüße 

Knut


----------



## Michael H (11. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter*

Hallo

Den Thread hab ich gelesen , erst hab ich kaum was gefunden zum Thema und nun Überschlägt es sich . Nungut muß das erst mal alles Sacken lassen . Und dann mal sehn was ich mache .


----------



## Michael H (10. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter*

Hallo
Noch mal zur der Version in der Mitte zurück , funktioniert das nur gepumpt oder auch in Schwerkraft...?
Da mein letzter Filter höher steht würde das Wasser dann einfach per Schwerkraft unten in den Graben reinlaufen , dort im Graben die 40 cm hochsteigen und dann über ein einlaufblech zurück in den Teich...


----------

